# New Poison For Halloween



## Jim (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is a new poison that I picked up today. My good buddy Gene dug this last weekend. I was there to see it come out of the ground, which was cool. I traded him two milk bottles today, and this cobalt beauty now lives happily in my poison collection. KR-38, Reese Chemical Co. Prescription 1000 For External Use Only. This is one of the most heavily embossed bottles out there. Deep cobalt blue, thin sides are ribbed. Not rare, but scarce and getting harder to find. A very cool bottle that I did not have before.  ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2006)

I hope there are a few more of these buried around here []


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2006)

Last pic. These heavy horizontal warning ribs cover both narrow sides.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Jim, Very nice poison. The wife says if you get tired of that plain old blue bottle she will take it.LoL


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, it is kind of boring...lol. The ladies really seem to like the cobalts (I know mine does []). There is also an emerald green version of this bottle that was for internal use and does not have the poison ribs. Now I gotta find one of those [&:]. ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 1, 2006)

never seen that one before! LOVE IT
 poisons are my fav. still looking for the figural


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't feel bad, Ryan...I have yet to dig a figural poison myself! The small cobalt coffins are dug occasionally and were made for a good many years, so I keep hoping for one. Amber would be even sweeter, but not as sweet as emerald green. I know I'm dreaming, but if I would dig an emerald green coffin, you would know right away because you would be able to hear me in York from 90 miles away []. They actually do exist, but are almost never seen and list at $2500 in my book, which is probably a lowball figure.

  The Reese was on my "wanted" list, but I had never gotten around to getting one. They usually sell for $50-60 when you can find them. Not bad for a 20s-30s ABM poison. ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 1, 2006)

hahaha I would be the same way if you dug a skull figural


----------



## bigdinthedump (Nov 2, 2006)

nice lookin poison Jim! It's been a while since ive dug one..im due for a skull figural hehehe


----------



## Jim (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks, Dave. A skull would be sweet. Sadly, they usually have chips or a hole in the nose when they are dug. Even so, they are still well worth keeping. I saw one with a huge spider crack that still sold for $400.

  The Reese is one of the nicest poisons from the 30s era. We dig tons of ribbed McKesson & Robbins bottles and occasionally a KV-1 or a Triloids at this 30s dump, but not many really interesting poisons. I'm still waiting for our 1890s dump to cough up a poison. That could potentially be a really good one! ~Jim


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Nov 3, 2006)

That is so beautiful!!  I love the blue, in poison bottles.
 Where did the people usually throw away the poison empties?
 In the privey?


----------



## Jim (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks, Sherry. Poisons are my favorites. Empty poison bottles were discarded anywhere they threw old trash. I have seen some nice poisons that were dug from dumps, privies and even found in old basements and attics. Poisons in general are a scarce thing to find, but they are out there []. ~Jim


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 4, 2006)

i got a quesion about the poisons i dont know much about them i like sodas mostly but anyway is yellow a good color for the coffin shaped poisons?


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2006)

The coffin poisons came in cobalt, amber and emerald green. There is a series of modern coffin-shaped bottles that were produced by Wheaton. These come in blue, green, red, purple and yellow. They are considered reproductions, although they were not based on any real poison bottle. They were made in the 1960s and 70s. I do not collect them, but some people like them and they do have some value to the right buyers. ~Jim


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 4, 2006)

ok thanks now i am glad i didnt buy it i dont know what they wanted for it but im sure they wanted a pretty penny all the other bottles they had were priced about 10 times what they should have been


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2006)

Glad I could help. There are some unscrupulous antique dealers out there who try to pass off the Wheaton fakes as real poisons. Any coffin that is embossed with a wreath, or with R.I.P. is a Wheaton or other modern "fantasy bottle". If it's cheap and you like it, cool, but for any serious amount of cash I'd tell them to keep it. ~Jim


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 5, 2006)

you sure know your stuff on poison bottles thanks for the info ill be sure to let you know if i find anything i think you might want i dont collect poisons so you can have them


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Nov 6, 2006)

I want a bottle like that!


----------

